#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Movitec kloon?

## Freddie

Kijk is goed naar de volgende 2 afbeeldingen, De eerste is van movitec en de andere van een tsjechies bedrijf Robe. Maar lijken ze niet verdacht veel op elkaar? hier een paar punten en we beginnen onderaan
1- ventilator rechts, display links
2- kijk goed naar de schroefjes boven op de sokkel
3- Kijk goed naar de schroefjes op de armen(?)
4- kijk goed naar de vorm van de armen(?)

Licht het nou aan mij, of lijken ze erg veel op elkaar?

----------


## Rv

Zijn dezelfde ... discussie is al gevoerd in verleden ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Music Power

Ik zeg ook nix

ps. dit is een futurelight

Greetz...Frank

----------


## John b

Nog een.
E-lite ServoZoom 250

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## PowerSound

TAS PROSPOT



John B, dees in nog beter :



GLP YPoc 250



Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## Niek...

Allemaal leuk die kloontjes: is er ook nog kwaliteitsverschil sinds men van producent is gewisseld? Of service verschil ?

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## _Jasper

Wordt het niet tijd voor een tabelletje?
3 kolommen:
   - kolom 1: Merk + type
   - kolom 2: Adviesprijs fabrikant
   - kolom 3: Eventuele (unieke) eigenschappen (lees: techniek) en/of gebruikerservaringen

Op basis daarvan kunnen we in één oogopslag de verschillende merken met elkaar vergelijken.




Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## CHRIS_B

denk dat t handig zou zijn dit soort dingen in een sticky te zetten en als je iets vermoed dit ff te mailen naar de webmaster ofzo

In alle elctronica zit rook, 
als ´t eruit komt is ´t kapot.

----------


## Rv

> citaat:In alle elctronica zit rook, 
> als ´t eruit komt is ´t kapot.



uit mijn rookmachien komt geen rook ... volgens mij is het kapot ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## moderator

UTFS reacties door mij verwijderd, deze zijn niet alleen onbeleefd maar ook niet van toepassing!

Robe, movitech, Ypoc...en ik vergeet vast een aantal budgetmerken komen allemaal van dezelfde lopende band. Dat is geen geheim, wordt bevestigd door de diverse importeurs en door de fabrikant.
Het verhaal precies is leuk voor bij een pilsje (of meerdere) maar deze budget yokes voorzien inmiddels steeds meer disco's van een wapperlamp.

Het sticky maken van een onderwerp zoals Chris B voorstelt zal nog niet gaan, dat wordt nog niet door deze forum versie ondersteund, in een volgende versie al wel, maar die gaan we nog niet draaien...is een ander onderwerp.
Het maken van een adviesprijs vergelijk lijkt mij overbodig, niemand betaald de adviesprijs, de prijzen zullen alleen nog maar verder zakken en dan zitten we hier met verouderde en dus onjuiste info, dat is geen juiste insteek.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## badboyscrew

de coemar pro xl is er ook een uit de zelfde lopende band 


groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Robe, movitech, Ypoc...en ik vergeet vast een aantal budgetmerken komen allemaal van dezelfde lopende band.



Robe, Movitec, Futurelight, Coemar en Futurelight komen van dezelfde lopende band (Robe fabriek, oost Europa). De Ypoc komt echter uit China. Verder zijn er zeker wel verschillen. De Ypoc heeft geen lamp sensor (niet dat ik kon vinden) en heeft ervoor gekozen om (een gedeelte van) de electronica in de kop te plaatsen. Ook heeft de Ypoc een trapezium kleurenwiel en da's wel zo mooi als je gaat color mixen (de Robe's hebben dat helaas niet).

Maar erg veel onderdelen van deze kopjes zijn inderdaad identiek (en uitwisselbaar).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Tja, het orgineel komt uit Denemarken.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Kun je nagaan wat ze in Denemarken verdienen.....

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Kun je nagaan wat ze in Denemarken verdienen.....



Ze verdienen het wel, maar of ze het krijgen is een tweede.....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## gigabert

Humm de term beter goed bedacht dan slecht gekopieerd gaat hiet wel op dus,.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NiTRO

Het komt allemaal uit de fabriek van Robe, vandaar dat alles op elkaar lijkt, geruchten gaan dat movitech binnenkort uit de fabriek gezet word en dus misschien niet meer geproduceert zal worden.

mvg ERC

----------


## Tom

Is dit er ook een of niet??
Of is dit eigen fabricaat??



Dit is wel een kloon dacht ik:



Grtz,
Tom

----------


## Freddie

> citaat:
> 
> Het komt allemaal uit de fabriek van Robe.



Dus als ik het goed begrijp is Robe de bedenker van (al) deze Moving heads, dus moet de titel van dit topic zijn Robe Kloon? en niet movitec kloon

----------


## NiTRO

Dat is eigenlijk wel waar wat je daar zegt, robe heeft idd nog meer van dat soort apparaten uitgebracht alleen niet alle namen zijn even groot en bekend als movitech en futurelight.
Vaak kun je het zien aan het moederbord en de processor, bij movitech en futurelight zijn deze hetzelfde.

mvg ERC

----------


## cornedure

En we hebben ook nog Sagitter.

----------


## -Aart-

Ik denk dat de mechanika veel belangrijker is voor snelheid en betrouwbaarheid dan de gebruikte elektronica. Volgens mij valt daar eventueel ook veel meer op de kosten te besparen door samen te werken.
Even voor de volledigheid de MAC 250:


Mopper.. %21,%3F en %2A brengt geen uitkomst... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Dan maar ff een linkje:  http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/l...to&PhotoID=554

----------


## Freddie

heeft er ook iemand dan een foto van de binnenkant van een movitec/robe of wat van dezelfde fabriek, om het te kunnen vergelijken, want zelf werk ik met de macs, dus die weet ik wel hoe hij er van binnen uitziet.

----------


## NiTRO

Ik zal je proberen wat toesturen!

----------


## axs

Heb nog een kloon gevonden : Odyssey stealth 250 spot

http://www.hollywooddj.com/hollywood...teal250sp.html

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## lichttechnicus_jeroen

Movingheads die allemaal gekloond zijn van elkaar:

Martin Mac 250
Robe Spot 250XT
Movitec SL 250
Futurelight MH-660
High End Studio Spot 250

Het komt er allemaal op neer dat het copieen zijn van Vari Light VL 7b.
Die was de bedenker van Moving Heads.

"First there was light, than there was sound"

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Movingheads die allemaal gekloond zijn van elkaar:
> 
> Martin Mac 250
> Robe Spot 250XT
> Movitec SL 250
> Futurelight MH-660
> High End Studio Spot 250
> 
> ...



Jeroen...

Het zijn NIET allemaal kopieën van elkaar... (behalve de spots die uit de ROBE fabriek komen)
Zij wel gebaseerd op hetzelfde principe... en dat is wel heel wat anders.

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Movingheads die allemaal gekloond zijn van elkaar:
> 
> Martin Mac 250
> Robe Spot 250XT
> Movitec SL 250
> *Futurelight MH-660*
> *High End Studio Spot 250*
> 
> ...




Sorry Jeroen, maar hier kan ik me dus niet in vinden.
*High End Studio Spot 250*



*Showtechniek*

----------


## badboyscrew

Als je zo gaat kijken is het nog altij de Vari-light serie's 100 
die als eerste er was 

En is een ferrari dan een kopie van een T-Ford die was er namelijk ook eerder.



groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## John b

Hoe zit het met de Gobo's in die apparaten, heb nu een paar keer met Movitec sl250  gewerkt, ik vond die gobo's nou niet echt mooi.


John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Hoe zit het met de Gobo's in die apparaten, heb nu een paar keer met Movitec sl250 gewerkt, ik vond die gobo's nou niet echt mooi.



die kan je omwisselen.



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Ja hoor, als of er al niet genoeg "klonen" zijn!!

http://www.5star-systems.com/product.html

Heeft iemand al iets van deze spotjes gehooord?
Waar worden ze geproduceerd?
Wie doet de distributie?
Wie heeft ze al gekocht/ of werkt er al mee?

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## -Aart-

Lijkt net de Martin-site... [:?]

----------


## John b

nog meer mh's
http://www.pr-lighting.com/eng/intelligent.html
Geen kloon, made in china.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## luc2366

die "PR" worden verdeelt door Highlite dacht ik. Zoals ik hier in Belgie kon vernemen ontwierp/vond dhr Robbe de Movitec uit. Vroeger werkte hij in die fabriek. Nadat hij het (onverwachte) succes van Movitec zag bouwde hij een eigen fabriek (Robbe) en begon met eigen productie, waardoor Movitec in problemen kwam (geen onderdelen meer verkrijgbaar). Dit probleem is nu opgelost; ook Movitec wordt "ergens" gefabriceert en zal er zich voor Movitec-eigenaars dus geen probleem meer stellen.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Jongens (meisjes)

Dat ROBE/Movitec verhaal is toch al lang bekend ? 
Bovendien, 5Star komt niet uit de Robe fabriek en is in beheer van James Sparkline uit Hoofddorp) ontwikkeld naar aanleiding van de fouten in (Movitec etc etc etc ) Eind deze maand, de eerste 150 Yoke spots in de verkoop heb ik begrepen, veel belovend, ik ben benieuwd !

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Merijndj

Deze al eens gezien????



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> plaatje
> 
> Deze al eens gezien????



Heeft al ooit meer hier op et forum gestaan

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Eigenlijk te mooi om waar te zijn, zal wel een demo modelletje geweest zijn denk ik zo. 

Ok, we hebben nu een aantal postings achter de rug, en de alom oude strijd wat nu beter is, gaat maar door. 

Is het geen idee om een aantal bezitters (importeurs mag van mij ook, LJ Gerrit is vast in voor een feestje)van movingheads bij elkaar te brengen, en gewoon een test opstelling te maken. 

Kunnen we mooi eens vergelijken, 

Ik hoor trouwens nooit iemand over die SGM heads, werkt er daar iemand mee ? 

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## badboyscrew

Las in de catalogus van A.E.D. / Haine audio dat ze die 5 star dingen nu ook in de verhuur hadden dus ze worden in ieder geval verkocht


groeten alex

Als je de bank 1000 euro schuldig bent, heb jij een probleem. Maar als je de bank een miljoen euro schuldig bent, hebben zij een probleem.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:
> Is het geen idee om een aantal bezitters (importeurs mag van mij ook, LJ Gerrit is vast in voor een feestje)van movingheads bij elkaar te brengen, en gewoon een test opstelling te maken. 
> 
> Kunnen we mooi eens vergelijken, 
> 
> cheers, 
> 
> DeeJ



Joppie, ik doe mee!!
Zeg maar waar en wanneer.......
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martin MX-10 ---The return of the scanner---

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Kijk dit bedoel ik nou, dat is nou het leuke van het forum. 
Ok, we hebben nu Martin MovingHeads. Iemand die Movitec ter beschikking wil stellen, dan ga ik volgende week eens informeren 
naar die nieuwe 5Star Koppen. Ik moet er toch nog even zijn, ...
Misschien is het wat om het te combineren met de PA markt in Maart, 

Of is die Muziekbeurs in Frankfurt aan de gang ?

Ik hoor het wel, 

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Jan-Peter

Naar aanleiding van dit topic en een vraag in het topic PA-markt hebben thans de mogelijkheid geboden om speciaal voor de MH een aparte beurszaal aan de PA-markt zaal te koppelen. Hier kunnen in eerste instantie 7 merken hun MH presenteren.

Om commerciele redenen hier geen nadere informatie. Fabrikanten, importeurs, verdelers worden van harte uitgenodigd om via de website www.pa-markt.nl zich aan te melden.

Jan-Peter Geertman
beursmanager PA-markt

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Kijk, dit noem ik nou een gaaf initiatief <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En ik heb het idee, dat dit nog wel eens een gaaf staartje zal gaan krijgen ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## jeff

Copy:

Opgepast de Coemar Prospot 250 LX en Prowash 250 LX zijn niet gebouwd in de Robe fabrieken !!!!
Coemar had een paar jaar terug een dochterbedrijf : Coemar - Tas. Coemar heeft toen de Prospot en Prowash onwikkelt. Deze toestellen werden gemonteerd in de fabrieken van Robe (enkel montage) !! Nadien heeft Coemar alles terug in eigen handen genomen en verder ontwikkelt op deze toestellen. Zo kwam dan de MX versie.

Robe is toen copy's beginnen maken, eerst voor Futurelight dan voor Movitec, Sagitter, Star-way, elite,..............

Coemar en Robe is dus niet identiek !!!!

Groeten 

Jeff

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ja hoor, als of er al niet genoeg "klonen" zijn!!
> 
> http://www.5star-systems.com/product.html
> 
> Heeft iemand al iets van deze spotjes gehooord?
> Waar worden ze geproduceerd?
> Wie doet de distributie?
> Wie heeft ze al gekocht/ of werkt er al mee?



1: Ik heb ze zeker gehoord!
2: Controlux
3: Niemand gekocht / nog niemand enkele uitzonderingen daargelaten voor research en try-out.







> citaat:
> Dat ROBE/Movitec verhaal is toch al lang bekend ? 
> Bovendien, 5Star komt niet uit de Robe fabriek en is in beheer van James Sparkline uit Hoofddorp) ontwikkeld naar aanleiding van de fouten in (Movitec etc etc etc ) Eind deze maand, de eerste 150 Yoke spots in de verkoop heb ik begrepen, veel belovend, ik ben benieuwd!



Over het verhaal omtrend Movitec versus Robe ga ik niets meer vertellen.

Maar 5star komt niet bij James vandaan.
James is wel de meest belangrijkste persoon in de ontwikkeling ervan.

De spots worden geboud in Hongarije.

De rechten etc. en de import zijn op naam van controlux.
James heet trouwens niet sparkline vanachteren.. zijn bedrijf "Hete" wel Sparklight.... vandaar de verwarring.

De verkoop gaat via diverse kanalen lopen... hierover word snel meer duidelijk.

De 150 stuks in verkoop is nog niet definitief.





> citaat:
> Las in de catalogus van A.E.D. / Haine audio dat ze die 5 star dingen nu ook in de verhuur hadden dus ze worden in ieder geval verkocht



AED heeft ze inderdaad al opgenomen in hun nieuwe mailing/prijslijst.
Echter hebben ook zij nog geen enkel spotje staan.

Er zijn er nu 24 stuks gebouwd en allen nog ter try-out.
Zoals elders op het forum te lezen is ben ik hier momenteel mee bezig.

AED zal zoals het er nu naar uit ziet wel de eerste zijn die het aanzienlijke aantal van 200 stuks zal gaan afnemen.

En nee ze zijn en worden op dit moment dus nog niet "officieel" verkocht.

Hoop een beetje helderheid gebracht te hebben.

Meer info? Mail!




*Showtechniek*

----------

